# Recherche IPA iVault Pro



## bouhh69 (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

suite à la réinstallation de mon iPhone, je n'ai plus l'ipa 

*iVault pro.*

Avant la réinstallation j'avais pour temps fait un transfert des achats, mais je pense que cela n'a pas bien fonctionne surtout qu'avec la nouvelle version d’iTunes on ne voit plus les apps.


Si une personne l'avait je suis preneur, je ne le trouve nul par, il n'est plus dispo sur l'apps store.

J'en ai vraiment besoin pour récupérer toutes mes photos qu'ils sont dedans.


Je vous remercie par avance.


Cordialement,


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2017)

Je croyais qu'on pouvait retelecharger indéfiniment ses Achats sur l'iTunes Store. 
Sur l'iPhone, une fois sur l'appStore essaie d'aller sur ton compte et voir si tu trouves la liste de tes Achats avec cette app listée pour la retelecharger.

(Si quelqu'un te passait le fichier ipa, il faudrait qu'il te passe aussi son identifiant et mot de passe pour que tu puisses l'installer...)


----------



## bouhh69 (5 Octobre 2017)

Non si le développeur la supprimer elle n'y est plus l'App Store.

Et si une personne me donne l'ipa ça va marcher, car je l'ai déjà achetée moi.

Si je trouve au moins le nom exact de l'ipa cela me permettrait de le chercher sur internet.

Mais je ne le trouve pas.


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2017)

L'ipa etant signé avec l'identifiant de celui qui l'a téléchargé, il faut obligatoirement SES identifiant et mot de passe pour l'utiliser. 

Et normalement, même si une app n'est plus disponible sur le Store, dès lors qu'on l'a achetée, elle doit rester retelechargeable en passant par la liste de ses Achats.


----------



## bouhh69 (5 Octobre 2017)

Tu es sur pour le coup de la signature ? quand je télécharge un ipa direct sur internet et que je l'installe sur mon tel ça fonctionne, du moment bien sûr que j'ai déjà installé cette ipa sur mon tel.

Eh bien non tu ne peux plus la retélécharger quand elle a étais enlever du store.


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2017)

Tu me mets le doute...
Il m'est deja arrivé de passer sur l'iPhone de ma femme, une app téléchargée par moi sur mon iPhone. Il a fallu saisir mon identifiant et mot de passe  et elle doit le refaire à chaque mise à jour (connexion au Store avec mon identifiant). 

Mais je n'ai jamais été dans la configuration que tu décris de passer une app à quelqu'un qui l'avait déjà achetée auparavant... peut-être que ça passe.


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2017)

Je reviens sur l'impossibilité de retelecharger ton app sur le Store...
C'est quand même un vrai probleme ça!
Maintenant qu'iTunes ne télécharge plus les fichiers ipa sur le mac, on ne peut donc plus en garder une sauvegarde et donc chaque fois qu'on supprime une app sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad, on prend le risque de ne jamais pouvoir la reinstaller...[emoji35]


----------



## bouhh69 (5 Octobre 2017)

Oui c'est ça le gros problème depuis iTunes 12.7 tu ne peux plus rien géré donc tu ne récupérer plus les ipa sur ton pc.

Tu retélécharges tout depuis le store, c'est ce qu'il sait passé pour moi.

Mais le pire c'est qu’avant de faire le formatage, j'avais fais transfert les achats, je n'ai pas eu de message d'erreur, et je ne suis pas allez contrôler s’il avait bien récupéré les ipa de mon iPhone dans iTunes, car tu ne les vois plus.

Et je ne suis pas allez non plus dans l’endroit ou il les stocks.

Du coup je me retrouve sans mon appli, et j'ai 10Go de photo et film à récupérer dedans et sans l'appli je l'ai dans le cul.


Donc si une personne me trouve l'ipa, ou même juste le nom de l'ipa, comme cela je le cherche sur internet.

merci


----------



## Anegatak (12 Octobre 2017)

J’ai eu le même problème au passage à iOS 11 la solution que j’ai trouvé c’est le logiciel iMazing
C’est un logiciel qui permet d’acceder Au contenu de ton appareil et au contenu des app. la version gratuite ne permet pas de copier toute les photos en une fois mais on peu les ouvrir une à une puis les enregistrer, c’est assez long mais ça fonctionne, sinon on peu aussi choisir la version payante et tout copier en 2 clics

Ce n’est pas l’ipa Mais au moins une soluce pour récupérer tes photos.

En espérant t’avoir aidé


----------



## bouhh69 (6 Novembre 2017)

Salut,
je te remercie.
c'est ce que j'ai utilisé, j'ai pus tous récupérer, par contre du coup je ne peut plus utiliser mon application.
je suis deg car elle étais bien.
Merci à tous


----------



## romucandyce (12 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour j ai trouver moi le ipa mais je ne retrouve plus une seule photo 
Pouvez vous m expliquez la procédure a faire avec imazing ??? Merci bcp


----------



## romucandyce (12 Novembre 2017)

bouhh69 a dit:


> Salut,
> je te remercie.
> c'est ce que j'ai utilisé, j'ai pus tous récupérer, par contre du coup je ne peut plus utiliser mon application.
> je suis deg car elle étais bien.
> Merci à tous


Bonjour comment avez vous fait pour tout récupérer vos photos vidéos dans iVault 
Moi l application ne marche plus je l ai installée dans un autre iPhone et j ai aucun dossier????


----------



## bouhh69 (13 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
En faite il suffit d'utiliser une application pour voir les fichiers à partir d'un ordinateur.
moi j'ai utilisé imazing.
ensuite sur l'iphone ou il y avait les dossiers, ils doivent toujours y être.
j'ai copie sur mon pc et voila.

@+


----------



## bouhh69 (13 Novembre 2017)

romucandyce a dit:


> Bonjour j ai trouver moi le ipa mais je ne retrouve plus une seule photo
> Pouvez vous m expliquez la procédure a faire avec imazing ??? Merci bcp



tu peut m'envoyer l'ipa ?? car je n'arrive pas a la trouver.


----------



## romucandyce (13 Novembre 2017)

bouhh69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En faite il suffit d'utiliser une application pour voir les fichiers à partir d'un ordinateur.
> moi j'ai utilisé imazing.
> ensuite sur l'iphone ou il y avait les dossiers, ils doivent toujours y être.
> ...


Moi je n’arrive pas pourtant dans une ancienne sauvegarde iTunes je dois bien les avoir mais je sais pas comment trouver ce dossier dans mon mac les photos je les a aisni mis que dans iVault et supprimé dans ma bibliothèque 
Je t envoie ipa dàs la semaine


----------



## bouhh69 (13 Novembre 2017)

en faite moi j'ai ouvert l'application imazing. j'ai explorer les fichiers et dans le répertoire de ivlaut il y avait mes dossiers.
com.flowever.iVault\Library\user.files\Admin\


----------



## negimasu (10 Décembre 2017)

hey mais comment vous faites si l'application n'est plus dans l'iphone ? car quand je lance imazing l'appliaction ne si trouve pas ou alors je cherche mal... merci de votre reponse je viens aussi de perdre tout les photos a la suite d'une reunitislaiton et j'ai refait une sauvegarde mais rien


----------

